# 350Z Roadster vs. hardtop



## brihamlin (Dec 9, 2004)

Anyone have real-world experience with the roadster. I'm curious as to how much smaller the storage area is. I'm in sales and need enough room to carry my clubs and a few boxes.

Any difference in performance? I've heard the rag top is heavier which makes it slower. Wind noise?

Thanks

FYI here are road tests on each that I found:

Roadster

http://www.automedia.com/autoReviews/rts20040301zr/rts20040301zr.asp?affid=nisfor

Hardtop

http://www.automedia.com/autoReviews/rts200404013z/rts200404013z.asp?affid=


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

storage area for the roadster is basically the same amount of room the coupe has behind the stability brace in the cargo artea, so about half... it is heavier, and less rigid, so handling isnt as tight, but it still holds the road like a dream, wind noise isnt bad for a drop top... performance differances are negligible, you will lose more time to driver error then the extra weight etc...


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

hardtop is just better, my opinion :thumbup:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I personally think the lines flow better on the hardtop, and of course less chance of frame flex.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I personally think the lines flow better on the hardtop, and of course less chance of frame flex.


the drop top 350 has a giant butt. looks terrible imo. accualy i hate all drop tops (except the miata that you can get a hard top for and only come in the convertable) they just look ackward and weird. they can almost never get the exact same look with the hard and soft top model cars.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

ya :thumbup: hardtop is the way to go


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

the drop top is heavier, and the chassis isn't as stiff. So, performance wise, it won't do as well as the hardtop.

But you can't put the roof down on the hardtop! Figure out what your priorities are and your decision will be easy.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Hard top is stiffer and if you roll it, you're safer, :thumbup:
Just my opinion, later!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

FletchSpecV said:


> Hard top is stiffer and if you roll it, you're safer, :thumbup:
> Just my opinion, later!


nuh uh, i test drove one today, and i barely fit, my knees were around the steering wheel, and my head was touching the roof, i had the seat all the way back and reclined almost to the max..


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

1slowZ said:


> hardtop is just better, my opinion :thumbup:


agreed. Here's my thought from my little experience...

If you're going to get a convertable, the s2000 is the best option (killer MT, handling, most fun you can have with a 30k car)

If you want a great blend of sport AND luxury, the G35c is the best option.

The 350z is a sportier G35c, so if performance is your goal, go with the 350z (although technically, the s2000 out performs the 350z on a road course, but it's only powerful when the "bar" is above 6k :thumbdwn 

350z for acceleration, s2000 for track performance. My 2 cents.


----------



## tgunn (Jan 14, 2005)

*IMHO*

I've got a soft top Roadster and I love it. It is a sporty looking ride. Yes the butt is bigger than the hard top but you will have all eyes on you when you're driving that baby with the top down.


----------



## danny350z (Oct 15, 2007)

depends where u live 
u live in sunny cali or florida get the drop top
u live in canada or maine get hard top
i got drop top and its a blast


----------



## maxz (Dec 22, 2016)

!! I AGREE !!


----------

